# Kent Owens M1 Horizontal Milling Machine - $500  (Novato CA)



## Nogoingback (Dec 2, 2018)

https://sfbay.craigslist.org/nby/tls/d/kent-owens-m1-horizontal/6762676547.html


----------



## Bob Korves (Dec 2, 2018)

Interesting, never heard of it before.  It appears that change gears are required to change spindle speed(?)  Production machine???


----------



## Nogoingback (Dec 2, 2018)

Looks like you're right Bob, which explains the VFD.  But, for 500 bucks I'd be willing to change a few gears.


----------

